# Fan Forum Football



## newnature (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome to Fan Forum Football. A play is a thought; thought for thought, in the mud football. Let's have fun. 

It’s your ball and you are on the 30 yard line. â€¨

Steeler Curtain D - All of the human race are in need of a justification that will come totally apart from anything that they do. Paul wants the human race to know at one point in time something was true, but now something else is true. â€¨

Steeler Curtain D is set. Your ball, 1st down.


----------

